# can someone help me



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

With finding out their sex please


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Oops I posted two of the same pictures


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

I am 100% sure it is either a boy or girl. Nothing like a few months to help you find out.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

And then there's Pat...


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

If it lays an egg...


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> And then there's Pat...


I have a Pat, named after Saturday Night Live skit. Votes were split on is (s)he a hen or Roo?
SHE is now the proud owner of the world's largest chicken nest.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you tell us what breeds they are, or are suppose to be. Also in order to tell we need head shots of each so we can see the combs.


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Dont know the breeds head shots ok i will take them soon


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

#1







#2







#3







#4


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I think 4 is a boy.


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

The two I'm more worried about is 1 and 2. 3 and 4 I was told that they were sexed as 95%hens


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They prolly are. I'm prolly wrong. Lol.


----------



## MrsBryant8 (Mar 13, 2013)

1 & 2 could be brown leghorns, I called mine chipmunk babies.
3 & 4 could be black austalorps.
With all the different breeds and sub breeds now, you won't be able to tell until they grow up (and they might be crosses).

As far as sexing, the only accurate method is vent (anus) sexing. See the Wikipedia link for more details: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicken_sexing

Good luck and don't feel bad if you can't figure it out until they are 8 weeks or older, it is not easy to tell when they are chicks.

Melissa


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

1 and 2 will be 8weeks next month. And 3 and 4 I'm not sure of their age


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

If you look at their wings you will be able to tell. The ones with black spots are female, and the ones without are male.


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

One of their combs are turning pink and it's body is bigger when I found it most of it wing feathers was in and the other from the same patch of eggs is smaller then it does that mean anything


----------

